# Horse Progress Days - Arthur IL - July 5 & 6th



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

didn't know they had this big affair for the horse drawn crowd - it's in Illinois Amishland this year - farthest west the show has ever been held ....

https://horseprogressdays.com/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> didn't know they had this big affair for the horse drawn crowd - it's in Illinois Amishland this year - farthest west the show has ever been held ....
> 
> https://horseprogressdays.com/


Arthur, IL is a very nice little Amish town. Waaaaaay back in the 80's I sold Industrial Wood Products to the Furniture and Cabinet Industry and Arthur was home to a number of Furniture and Cabinet companies. I always enjoyed the Amish owned restaurants.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Arthur, IL is a very nice little Amish town. Waaaaaay back in the 80's I sold Industrial Wood Products to the Furniture and Cabinet Industry and Arthur was home to a number of Furniture and Cabinet companies. I always enjoyed the Amish owned restaurants.


alot of the cabinet shops are still around - considered to be 5 Star - the old broom factory has even managed to stay alive ...


----------

